# Workflow de récupération de données



## digisi (Aujourd'hui à 11:31)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de vous écrire ce message, car j'effectue une tâche journalière qui consiste à copier et à coller dans un tableur (Numbers ou Excel) des données qui proviennent de sites internet.

Je souhaitais savoir s'il était possible à l'aide d'Apple script et Automator de mettre en place un scénario pour effectuer cette tâche qui me prend pas mal de temps dans la journée.

Ma seule contrainte, c'est que chaque site étant différent et que les informations qui m'intéressent ne sont pas forcément au même endroit. 

Je pense que ce "scénario" devrait être adaptable à chacun de mes sites cible.

Du coup, je voulais savoir, selon vous quel serait le moyen de parvenir à ce résultat sans le faire manuellement ou me donner éventuellement une piste.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne journée,


----------



## zeltron54 (Aujourd'hui à 14:04)

Bonjour,
 tu peux d'inspirer de ce post .






						Récupérer des données sur un site internet à stocker dans Numbers.
					

Bonjour à tous,   Je me permets de vous écrire car je suis très très novice dans l'utilisation d'AppleScript et sa "programmation".  Après de nombreuses heures de recherches infructueuses je me permets de vous demander de l'aide.   Je vous explique mon objectif en espérant être le plus clair...




					forums.macg.co
				




Edit: sinon la commande shell Curl te permet de récupérer tout le site puis tu tris avec la commande grep ...


----------

